
Microsoft’s undersea data center now has a webcam with fish swimming past - nmstoker
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/tldr/2018/8/9/17669936/microsoft-undersea-datacenter-webcam
======
nmstoker
Article subtitle is "Any fin is possible"!

